# Staying on in Rented Accomodation after Residence Visa Cancellation



## tomlowen

Let's assume my employment comes to and end and I wanted to stay on living in my rented accomodation on a tourist visa renewed on a monthly basis. My residence visa will obviously be cancelled, but what happens to utilities (water, electricity, landline, post-paid mobile and internet). Is there any information flow from immigration authorities to utility companies or will I be able to keep my utilities going ?


----------



## rsinner

Not sure about AD, but I kept my rental place in Dubai after cancelling my previous visa and not having got my new visa (the process was held up due to certain reasons). Dont think there would be any issues in AD either. But this is just a guess.


----------



## busybee2

if you have paid for the year and your residence visa is cancelled you can just do the visa renewal trip over to oman etc and the utilities wouldnt know anything about it. the issue will be a problem when you want to renew such utilities etc as they will prob require a proper visa stamp in your passport and not just a 30 day one!


----------



## tbayaa

There is no connection between having a residency visa and renting an apartment, only time it will matter is when you are renewing the tenancy agreement or signing a new one, at which point you will need to show your residency visa.


----------

